# Tool Table Plus



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Tool-Table-Plus-Complete/H7828






Anyone have any experience with this one? It's a ShopFox brand sold by Grizzly.

It measures 14"x40" at the top. I think it'd be a lot cheaper than trying to build a whole cabinet on my own for my lathe stand. I plan on enclosing the area underneath for storage and mass.

Quite frankly I'm sick of my drafting table turned to lathe bench as it's super wobbly, and saw this when I got the Grizzly big book yesterday. It's only $65 bucks, so cost wise it's right where I need it to be. Just worried about the quality. Grizzly can be hit or miss sometimes.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 13, 2010)

I have one of their maple work tops 8` L  X  30" w or  something like that. Used it for an island counter in the kitchen at the cabin. It held up very good for the past 10 years.
  I think what you are looking at is a good buy.  Carl


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

fernhills said:


> I have one of their maple work tops 8` L X 30" w or something like that. Used it for an island counter in the kitchen at the cabin. It held up very good for the past 10 years.
> I think what you are looking at is a good buy. Carl


 
Thanks.  I can't buy wood for as cheap as they are selling the stand and butcher block top.  I'm sure it's not top quality, but I think it will be fine.


----------



## Sberger (Jan 13, 2010)

You can probably find this type of stand at lots of places.  I got one at Rockler on sale and use it for my Turncrafter lathe stand.  Did not even have to bolt the lathe down.  Works great for me.


----------



## JimB (Jan 13, 2010)

For my Jet mini I just built mine out of 2x4's. The whole thing! For the top that is 2x4's as well and I left spaces between them so the chips fall to the floor. It cost me about $20 in 2x4s and screws and about an hour of my time. I was also able to make it the height I wanted.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 13, 2010)

If you get it, I'd like to know your opinion.  I too am looking for a "cheap" but decent lathe stand...


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

I ended up buying a little bit smaller one from Western tool.  It was only $29.99 plus 7 bucks shipping. 

In researching I found out the top is just a pressboard top with simulated butcherblock covering.  I plan on replacing the top with part of the top off of my drafting table which is a little over 1" thick and covered in laminate. I had also considered getting the little oak cabinet that PSI sells, but I think I can cobble something together cheaper using some plywood.  In all I should probably have less than $50 invested in it depending on what I do for storage under the stand.  I think this will help alot in gaining space.  The drafting table currently is something like 48"x36" and I will be making the top something like 14"x32".  

I also like the idea of making spaces for the chips to fall but then everything else would fall too and I'd have to go looking for it!  

I've got a design on paper for a tray with high edges that I'm going to build off the edge of the table to hold my "stuff" like the collet chuck and collets, live and dead centers, knock out rod, drill chuck, tool rests, glue, etc...

I think rherrell has something similar that I saw in one of his posts.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 13, 2010)

Haaa, it says butcher block finish, thats the gotcha!!!.  mine is solid wood. Carl


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 13, 2010)

On the buy vs. build decision I almost always go with build, but that is me; it's an individuals decision.  I think this would work well for you.  Any flimsiness could always be enforced with some cheap 2x4s, and since you mentioned closing in the bottom I don't really see how that would be an issue.  I'd go for it.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

dustmaker said:


> On the buy vs. build decision I almost always go with build, but that is me; it's an individuals decision. I think this would work well for you. Any flimsiness could always be enforced with some cheap 2x4s, and since you mentioned closing in the bottom I don't really see how that would be an issue. I'd go for it.


 
I used to be that way, but my time is short and extremely valuable right now, so the equation doesn't work out for me right now.  Plus lately it seems anything that I build, I end up spending twice as much and taking 3x as long as if I would have just bought the darn thing in the first place.


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 13, 2010)

Sure Justin, didn't mean to throw any guilt your way!  Nothing wrong with that, I get that way sometimes too...too many interests,not enough time.  If you go for it, let us know how it works out.  Shucks, I may do the same thing...my lathe shares time on top my router table!


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

dustmaker said:


> Sure Justin, didn't mean to throw any guilt your way! Nothing wrong with that, I get that way sometimes too...too many interests,not enough time. If you go for it, let us know how it works out. Shucks, I may do the same thing...my lathe shares time on top my router table!


 
No guilt bro, just a hard won realization that sometimes it is better to bite the bullet.  I ordered a smaller model, so once it arrives I will give it an update and post some pictures.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 13, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> I ended up buying a little bit smaller one from Western tool. It was only $29.99 plus 7 bucks shipping.
> 
> In researching I found out the top is just a pressboard top with simulated butcherblock covering. I plan on replacing the top with part of the top off of my drafting table which is a little over 1" thick and covered in laminate. I had also considered getting the little oak cabinet that PSI sells, but I think I can cobble something together cheaper using some plywood. In all I should probably have less than $50 invested in it depending on what I do for storage under the stand. I think this will help alot in gaining space. The drafting table currently is something like 48"x36" and I will be making the top something like 14"x32".
> 
> ...


 
Ok, thanks.


----------



## seawolf (Jan 13, 2010)

I found one like this at  a yard sale for 20 bucks. I closed the ends and back with 3/4 plywood and it is solid.
Mark


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

seawolf said:


> I found one like this at a yard sale for 20 bucks. I closed the ends and back with 3/4 plywood and it is solid.
> Mark


 
You should be shot for stealing!  Great deal! :biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 20, 2010)

Just to update, I received the tool table last night.  The stand assembled easy enough for 10 million machine screws and nuts. There were no lock nuts or lock washers, so they may vibrate loose, and as they do, I will put loctite on them and retighten them. 

As to be expected, the top was cheap pressboard junk, good thing I'm replacing it.  The stand seems sturdy enough for my purposes, with the legs splayed out each direction.  It has nice adjustable leveling feet on the bottom, which will help with uneven floors.

Off to Lowes on Saturday to pick up some Oak plywood to make a bigger top and a cabinet underneath.  I think once I add the cabinet underneath that it will become about as sturdy as anything out there.  With the sheet of plywood I'll only be out about $60 bucks, and it won't take the whole sheet to make the cabinet underneath.

I'll update with pictures once I get everything sorted out.


----------



## deweed (Jan 22, 2010)

You could make an 'I' beam table.  I used a 2 x 12 top with a 2 x 10 web and a 2x10 bottom.  Offsetting the web slightly gives you a shelf for finishes, polish, EEEcream etc.  The legs are 2x10 and you can make them any length that's  comfortable.  Another 2 x10 for the feet and a 2 x 10 bottom shelf that sits on the feet. You can make it as long as you like.  Mine is 7'.  It has a Delta 46-460, a slow speed grinder, a Jool tool sharpening system and an old,old motor with a buffing wheel. It works for me.
Duane


----------

